# The name of your country



## darush

Hello, 
most of the world's countries have different names in different languages.
what is the name of your country and its pronunciation in official language(s) of your country. e.g Greece in Greek, Finland in Finnish etc.
Thank you


----------



## Perseas

Greece/Hellas:
_
Ελλάδα_ (_Ελλάς_) and officially _Ελληνική Δημοκρατία_.
/e'laða/ /e'las/ /elini'ki ðimokra'tia/


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Česká republika [ˈtʃɛskaː ˈrɛpuˌblɪka] - Czech Republic
Česko [ˈtʃɛskɔ] - Czechia


----------



## Agró

*Spain*

Spanish: España [es'paɲa]
Catalan: Espanya [əs'paɲə]
Basque: Espainia [es'paɲia]

*Catalonia*

Spanish: Cataluña [kata'luŋa]
Catalan: Catalunya [kətɘ'luŋə]
Basque: Katalunia [ka'taluŋa]

*Basque Country*:

Spanish: País Vasco [pa'iz 'βasko]
Catalan: País Basc [pə'iz 'βask]
Basque: Euskadi [eus'kadi]


----------



## darush

Hi Agro,
Please write the pronunciations!


----------



## osemnais

България - [bɤl'gɑrijɑ]


----------



## DearPrudence

Well, France in *French*:
*France* [fʀɑ̃s]


----------



## ancalimon

Turkey:   Türkiye

Türk: probably means people that follow a certain law, that cultivate the land and have a culture.
Türki: ""

iye: "belonging to"
(y)e: "belonging to"

or maybe  iye < öyü :  country of

http://translate.google.com/#tr|en|t%C3%BCrkiye.%0A.%0At%C3%BC%C3%BCr.%0Aki.%0Aye.


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew: yisra'el


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russia: Россия [ross*i*ya] with a rolled "r"
(sorry I don't remember API)

darush, you have to give us Iran


----------



## AutumnOwl

_Sverige_ [svạ̈r:je], [ˈsvæːrijə] Sweden in Swedish
_Ruotsi_ [ˈruɔtsi] Sweden in Finnish, one of five minority languages in Sweden

S_uomi_ [ˈsuomi] Finland in Finnish (my native country)
_Finland_ /ˈfɪnland/ Finland in Swedish, a minority language in Finland


----------



## Gavril

The standard US English pronunciation of my home country's name is [ðə ju'najtəd 'stejts əv ə'merɪkɅ].


----------



## LiseR

*Latvian     Latvija /  Latvijas Republika
*


----------



## francisgranada

Slovakia in Slovak:
*Slovensko *['slovensko]

Hungary in Hungarian:
*Magyarország *[ˈmɒɟɒrorsaːɡ]
(magyar - Hungarian, ország - land, country)


----------



## darush

rusita preciosa said:


> Russia: Россия [ross*i*ya] with a rolled "r"
> (sorry I don't remember API)
> 
> darush, you have to give us Iran


Iran; means land of the Aryans.


----------



## rusita preciosa

darush said:


> Iran; means land of the Aryans.



Thanks, but you asked everybody to provide the spelling and the pronouncialtion in their local language. Can you do the same?


----------



## Ashmada

French: Belgique [bɛlʒikə]   Dutch: België [bɛlgiə]   German: Belgien [bɛlgiən]   English: Belgium [bɛldʒiəm]     English isn't an official language but is included on our ID cards along the first 3, probably owing to its status as lingua franca.  The name comes from the Belgae tribes that Caesar fought against (whose territory encompassed modern-day Belgium, the Netherlands, some parts of France and some parts of Germany), it comes from the old celt and means something like "being angry, ready for battle".


----------



## Outsider

Portugal (European Portuguese): [puɾtuˈɡaɫ] or [puɾtuˈɣaɫ]. Each  may be voiceless.


----------



## mataripis

During Spanish Regime, Las Islas de las Felipinas/ during American Regime, it is called The Philippines and at after liberation renamed as "Pilipinas".


----------



## perevoditel

Poland:
Polish: Polska [po:lska]/Rzeczpospolita Polska [ʒečpospo:lita po:lska] (Poland/Polish Republic)
Norwegian: Polen [pu:len]

Norway:
Bokmål: Norge [norge]
Nynorsk: Noreg [noreg]


----------



## ancalimon

darush said:


> Iran; means land of the Aryans.



Which part means "land of" ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hi  

Italy: Italia [Itàlia]


----------



## francisgranada

Hi, Ann  

For curiosity, Italy in Hungarian: Olaszország [ˈolɒsorsaːɡ]

(olasz - Italian, ország - land, country)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Thank you so much, Francis!


----------



## Konanen

ancalimon said:


> Turkey:   Türkiye
> 
> Türk: probably means people that follow a certain law, that cultivate the land and have a culture.
> Türki: ""
> 
> iye: "belonging to"
> (y)e: "belonging to"
> 
> or maybe  iye < öyü :  country of
> 
> http://translate.google.com/#tr|en|t%C3%BCrkiye.%0A.%0At%C3%BC%C3%BCr.%0Aki.%0Aye.



"Turkey" in Turkish (→ Türkiye) comes from Arabic adjective-derivation of the word "Turk" (  ترك   [turk]), which is  تركي  ['turkiː  ] (= "Turkish").
And, as how it is in Arabic, this adjective gets a feminine ALIF-marker, in order to derive the land's name: تركيا ['turkijäː]. It has nothing to do with "iye" (possessor) or the dative-suffix "-e".

Like shown, the Arabic ALIF is pronounced quite front as an [ä], thus Turks turned it into an "e" [ɛ]


*Germany:*

Deutschland ['dɔe̯ʧ.lant]
_German  -land_
Deutsch < *OHG *_diutisc_ (nation-ish) < *Germanic* _Þeudā_ (nation)


----------



## darush

rusita preciosa said:


> Thanks, but you asked everybody to provide the spelling and the pronouncialtion in their local language. Can you do the same?


Hi rusita,
it is simple, in its simplest form; Irān. and that's why I neglected the pronunciation!
(I don't remember API too!)


----------



## darush

ancalimon said:


> Which part means "land of" ?


Iran is the plural of Ir(I think, or it should be), so it is better to spell: [land of ]the Aryans


----------



## francisgranada

darush said:


> Iran is the plural of Ir(I think, or it should be), so it is better to spell: [land of the] Aryans


What does the corresponding form of the word "aryan" exactly mean in the Indo-Iranian languages (or in Sanscrit, for example) ?


----------



## ancalimon

francisgranada said:


> What does the corresponding form of the word "aryan" exactly mean in the Indo-Iranian languages (or in Sanscrit, for example) ?



In Turkish, the word is almost the same as Arayan: Someone without any home or country, always wandering, searching for something.  It actually means nearly the same thing as gypsy or Avar (wanderer without a purpose). Avar also seems to be related with "Yürü" which means walk, wander.
I don't know why it means this since Iranians certainly were subjects of Persian Empire.  Maybe Iranians kept migrating to Central Asia to live with Turks and Turks related it arayan meaning "someone who searches"

Maybe there was a link between Aryans and people that migrated from India.

On the other hand the root "ARY" also means "to become purified", "to be sinless", "to be cleansed", "state of catharsis, to face your fears and become cleansed from them".. Also there was some kind of baptising among ancient Turks in which a child was dipped into cold water three times and became "ARYG". The "AN" suffix is "one, a-an, someone, something"

I don't know what it means in Indo-European~Iranian.


----------



## fdb

Ossetia : Ирыстон [irəʃton] . Also Алания [alanija], but this is Russian. By the way, Ирыстон does not mean “land of the Aryans” but probably “Land of heros”, from proto-Iranian *wīra-, cognate with Latin vir.

On the other hand, the name that the Greeks and Romans gave to the ancestors of the Ossetes, namely Alanoi, Alani, does come from *aryāna-, with the specifically Ossetic sound shift ry > l.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Agró said:


> *Spain*
> 
> Spanish: España [es'paɲa]
> Catalan: Espanya [əs'paɲə]
> Basque: Espainia [es'paɲia]
> 
> *Catalonia*
> 
> Spanish: Cataluña [kata'luŋa]
> Catalan: Catalunya [kətɘ'luŋə]
> Basque: Katalunia [ka'taluŋa]
> 
> *Basque Country*:
> 
> Spanish: País Vasco [pa'iz 'βasko]
> Catalan: País Basc [pə'iz 'βask]
> Basque: Euskadi [eus'kadi]



Where's the _galego_?


----------



## Agró

ElFrikiChino said:


> Where's the _galego_?



A nordovest.


----------



## darush

francisgranada said:


> What does the corresponding form of the word "aryan" exactly mean in the Indo-Iranian languages (or in Sanscrit, for example) ?


that was my Personal assumption. Ir supposed to be derived from Arya  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arya#Etymology.
you could compare Iran with Ireston(as mentioned by fdb) and even Ireland(I read has a common etymology with Iran once), as you see here are three Identical prefixes.


----------



## darush

ancalimon said:


> In Turkish, the word is almost the same as Arayan: Someone without any home or country, always wandering, searching for something.  It actually means nearly the same thing as gypsy or Avar (wanderer without a purpose). Avar also seems to be related with "Yürü" which means walk, wander.
> I don't know why it means this since Iranians certainly were subjects of Persian Empire.  Maybe Iranians kept migrating to Central Asia to live with Turks and Turks related it arayan meaning "someone who searches"
> 
> Maybe there was a link between Aryans and people that migrated from India.
> 
> On the other hand the root "ARY" also means "to become purified", "to be sinless", "to be cleansed", "state of catharsis, to face your fears and become cleansed from them".. Also there was some kind of baptising among ancient Turks in which a child was dipped into cold water three times and became "ARYG". The "AN" suffix is "one, a-an, someone, something"
> 
> I don't know what it means in Indo-European~Iranian.


 Central Asia and Siberia was the origin land of the Aryans. I mean their immigrations were from there to other parts of the word, including Iran, India, Europe,...
āvāre آواره meaning homeless, mobile( seeking for settlement) is a Persian word also.  
according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iranian_peoples and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arya#Etymology Aryan means: hospitable or nobel.
so I think any compare between Arya and being homless, gypsi, is completely without merit.


----------



## OneStroke

中國(Traditional)/中国(Simplified) (Zhōngguó) - made up of two morphemes, 'zhōng' (meaning 'centre; middle') and 'guó' (meaning 'state').


----------



## Maroseika

fdb said:


> Ossetia : Ирыстон [irəʃton] . Also Алания [alanija], but this is Russian.


Why Алания is Russian name for Ossetia? Isn't it Осетия?


----------



## Maroseika

darush said:


> you could compare Iran with Ireston(as mentioned by fdb) and even Ireland(I read has a common etymology with Iran once), as you see here are three Identical prefixes.


Ireland has nothing to do with aryans, it is from Eire < Ancient-Irish eirinn - west.


----------



## fdb

Maroseika said:


> Why Алания is Russian name for Ossetia? Isn't it Осетия?



Yes, the Russian name is Осетия (I believe it comes from Georgian). Алания is a Russian form of the historic name for the land of the Alans. It has recently been revived as the semi-official name of the North Ossetian Autonomous Republic, both when speaking/writing Russian and when speaking/writing Ossetic.


----------



## bibax

*Bohemia* (Ger. Böhmen, Fr. la Bohême, Lat. Bohemia/Boemia < *Boi(o)haemum = homeland of the Boii):

*Čechy* in Czech [ʧɛxɪ].


----------



## Gavril

I'm not familiar with the "west" etymology of Eire ( Old Irish _Eriu_). Where did you hear/read this?

The etymology I'm familiar with links the name to a root meaning "fat" (> "the resource-rich land"), as seen in Lat. pinguis, etc.


----------

